# Where is my post?



## Avshalom (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm new here as a participant. I've been a reader for some time.

I registered and started a thread a few days ago. When I submitted my post, it said that it would only be published after approval.

As far as I can tell, it has not been published yet.

I can't see it anywhere in my private area as "pending approval".

I also haven't received any message from the admin that something was wrong with my post.

How do I know what the status of my post approval is?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

It got deleted as spam. It hit our spam filter because of your low post count+ link in the first post. I'll reinstate it.


----------



## Avshalom (Feb 28, 2014)

Many thanks.

Is it technically possible for you to bump it to the top of the thread list, so it won't start so low on the page?


----------

